# iHobby Expo Oct 18th - 21st



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Anyone going to this weekends iHobby expo?

http://www.ihobbyexpo.com/


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Take your cameras guys.

I especially want to see close ups of the AFX GT40s and the magnets on the AW S3


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes, definitely take your cameras and take lots of pictures. Thanks


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*IHobby Expo*

Just spent the whole day there, it was great. AW has all the new Nascar super 3's The give away car from AW this year is a chrome Camaro. Looks great! :woohoo: www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What Nascars have they done and did you get a good look at the chassis?


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

tbolt said:


> Just spent the whole day there, it was great. AW has all the new Nascar super 3's The give away car from AW this year is a chrome Camaro. Looks great! :woohoo: www.tsshobbies.com


Any pictures?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*iHobby Expo 2007 Auto World Dukes of Hazzard images*

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=616


Link to Dukes of Hazzard images plus others from Auto World booth.

Better images will be added later. I used my camera phone yesterday due to it was too busy. Going back today with digital camera.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Rats. Looks like the S3 has the magnet adjusting holes up top but the fixed magnets below. And those shoes look the same, too thick.

What are the bodies on the S3?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Jeff! 

Probably too late to ask for an adjustable guide pin on the Super III. 

Is that really a '68 Chevy Nova?

Too cool.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Montoya1,

So far, three different nascar's (Chevy, Ford and Dodge) and three different Mustang's. The second release will be better. I will give more info as soon as I get some sleep...I was up for 39 hours straight before leaving for Chicago as my daughter had surgery the night before I left and I did not sleep. Just got back from show and will up load more images later tomorrow - as soon as I can.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

AFXTOO,

Yes, it is! That will be on a lot of buyers lists.....I asked if they were going to offer it with a hood scoop for drap racing. NO BLOWER...just a simple hood scoop. 
Not sure what chassis will be used but by the looks it will be the Ultra G Tjet...we will see.
Also, many other bodies styles on in the works that have yet to be released or shown. AW will be doing some real cool stuff in 2008 so don't blink.....or you will miss out.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures Jeff.


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

another hit with the nova look like there a riveria in one of shots maybe someday a 64 falcon sprint nice cars bob


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The chrome versions of the DoH set look very cool. Easily the largest release of cars from AW (clean, dirty, chrome, IW clean, IW dirty). 

What were the blue-blister packed cars hanging on the right side of the AW booth?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

dlw said:


> The chrome versions of the DoH set look very cool. Easily the largest release of cars from AW (clean, dirty, chrome, IW clean, IW dirty).
> 
> What were the blue-blister packed cars hanging on the right side of the AW booth?


The Dukes of Hazzard set will only include Clean and Dirty version of six different cars.

Daisy's Jeep
Gen Lee Charger with Push Bar
Monaco Police Car
Daisy's Challenger
Racing Camaro
The Chrome Dukes of Hazzard cars will be released as a Limited Edition Set. No news on how many will be made.

The Blue Clam blister packed cars were the 2nd Release of the First Lap cars.
AW still has them available on their site.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Here is some better images from iHobby Expo 2007 in Chicago. 
Most are of AW pre-porduction samples. The first 4 images are of the NEW AFX/TOMY Ford GT40. I was told by RaceMasters that these cars are pre-production samples and cars will be slightly different as some paint issues are being addressed. Very detailed cars!

Click on link to my photo album:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/617


The Super III cars are also shown - three Nascar and three Mustangs....Chassis is shown from top and bottom view as requested by Montoya1.....

Enjoy!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks MCTZ.

Seems like the SIII has changed very little in a year, just difinitive magnets and body clip, in which case I can imagine these forums will be red hot with new threads.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Slotcarnews.net has done a nice review of the 4 new Racemasters GT-40 with cool pics inside check it HERE 

I want 'em all :woohoo:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those GT40s are absolutely stunning.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm loving the chrome Dukes cars, all of them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Speaking of AutoWorld at iHobby, it looks like we'll be seeing some vintage TransAm cars coming. I see the Firebird, Mustang, and 'Cuda in the white and AW already has a Javelin. Still need the Cougar in XT size.

Here's hoping that AutoWorld does a Vintage TransAm release - in all the classic racing paint schemes.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Speaking of AutoWorld at iHobby, it looks like we'll be seeing some vintage TransAm cars coming. I see the Firebird, Mustang, and 'Cuda in the white and AW already has a Javelin. Still need the Cougar in XT size.
> 
> Here's hoping that AutoWorld does a Vintage TransAm release - in all the classic racing paint schemes.


Amen to that


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Those GT40s look fantastic. Dave.


----------

